# Action shots!!



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Well me and my cousin where messin around with the camera and we got some action shots of our golf swing!! We arent professionals and these are our first action shots!! tell me what u think! we got them from a bunch of angles!

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/_lb_2008/?action=view&current=488d0ae0.pbr

this is a link to the video!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the kid in the red can beat the kid in the blue!

Pretty good shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope you were just swing at the grass on the first one, 4


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

LOOK OUT TIGER WOODS,THE YOUNG GUNS ARE WARMING UP!!!!!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep im in the red!! and yes i wuz swingin at the grass!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just from looking, I'd say your shutter speed was too slow and also maybe a little camera shake added in. I don't know what type of camera you were using, but an action mode would definetily help.

If you have the capability of aperature or shutter speed priority, shoot with aperature wide open and fastest shutter speed you can get. That should help freeze the action and get rid of the blurries.

Good luck. Keep it up.
Mike


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

I think your dad is going to kick your as for tearing up the yard!!! lol Nice shots.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

*lol..lol..*

he already has.........:biggrin:



BuckShot said:


> I think your dad is going to kick your as for tearing up the yard!!! lol Nice shots.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I don't care how much you guys practice the real thing, I could still beat ya at wii golf!!!:bluefish:


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

lol..lol...I bet but i shoot about an 80 or 85 pretty consistently!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

We were using a canon powershot! We only had the camera in continuous pics! I'll go look at the camera and see if it has action but i know ourpentax has it!



MT Stringer said:


> Just from looking, I'd say your shutter speed was too slow and also maybe a little camera shake added in. I don't know what type of camera you were using, but an action mode would definetily help.
> 
> If you have the capability of aperature or shutter speed priority, shoot with aperature wide open and fastest shutter speed you can get. That should help freeze the action and get rid of the blurries.
> 
> ...


----------

